# alfine 8 durability and service



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a quick heads up on my Alfine. I've got ~2500 km on mine and I hadn't touched it until today. It has been ridden all winter off road and done the two previous years off road and on. I even raced it in an O-cup. I've geared the thing as high as 42/16 on road and as low as 32/20 off road.

I wanted to look inside because the sound of the hub changed slightly when I adjusted the non drive side bearings last fall. When I did this the hub became noisier yet I continued riding the bike for the past 7 months, just because I was a little intimidated to disassmble Pandora's box. 

Today I found that absolutely nothing was wrong inside. Not one trace of rust or water intrusion, just white grease. I split the thing in half and soaked and spun the gears around in a bath of 90 w gear oil. Just like my freinds here have said, all kinds of dirty metal bits have been washed out of the internals. I was almost surprised by how dirty the oil is. 

Anyways long story short, what a great hub! I'm going to rinse the guts off in some clean oil, grease up all the gears and throw the thing back together and ride for a few more years of ridiculous low maintenance reliability. 

Drew


----------

